# Why <your martial art here> will get you killed in self defense



## Balrog (Aug 1, 2018)

I read those threads.  Pure comedy gold.

I'd like to suggest to the admins that those threads be unlocked so that we can continue to post the ridicule that old Isaiah has worked so hard to earn.  It would be a shame to deprive him of it.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 1, 2018)

Balrog said:


> I read those threads.  Pure comedy gold.
> 
> I'd like to suggest to the admins that those threads be unlocked so that we can continue to post the ridicule that old Isaiah has worked so hard to earn.  It would be a shame to deprive him of it.



They better locked as really what good is it doing ?


----------



## pdg (Aug 1, 2018)

now disabled said:


> what good is it doing ?



I get to make stories with memes and random images?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 1, 2018)

Well he's been banned so he won't see it. All it's doing is giving him attention which what he wanted


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 1, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Well he's been banned so he won't see it. All it's doing is giving him attention which what he wanted


I’m sure can can probably still see it.  I just think he can’t respond, PM, etc.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 1, 2018)

I miss him already


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 1, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I’m sure can can probably still see it.  I just think he can’t respond, PM, etc.



he can still access the forum, his accounts just disabled.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 1, 2018)

He did have a point.

Just the other day, I was beaten and killed in self defense.

Damn this martial arts training!


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 1, 2018)

Martial D said:


> He did have a point.
> 
> Just the other day, I was beaten and killed in self defense.
> 
> Damn this martial arts training!





should have taken your self defence against fruit units.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 1, 2018)

Rat said:


> should have taken your self defence against fruit units.


?


----------



## Jacky Zuki (Aug 2, 2018)

Pishposh! Everyone knows that the ultimate weapon is the pointed stick!


----------



## pdg (Aug 2, 2018)

Jacky Zuki said:


> Pishposh! Everyone knows that the ultimate weapon is the pointed stick!


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 2, 2018)

Black pudding is THE ultimate weapon.
Ecky-Thump


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeah, I read those threads, I didn't see anything that warranted him getting booted from the site. Maybe the thread closed, but that would be iffy.

Especially when you always see threads about how Karate never works in self defense.,   but maybe I missed something


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Yeah, I read those threads, I didn't see anything that warranted him getting booted from the site. Maybe the thread closed, but that would be iffy.
> 
> Especially when you always see threads about how Karate never works in self defense.,   but maybe I missed something


He posted threads style bashing every style, and style bashing is against the rules. He also made a challenge fight, which is also against the rules.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 16, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> He posted threads style bashing every style, and style bashing is against the rules. He also made a challenge fight, which is also against the rules.


Ah...I figured that there had to be something else. Thanks for the info, I recant, its good he was banned.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Guthrie said:


> Ah...I figured that there had to be something else. Thanks for the info, I recant, its good he was banned.


Yup. Ordinarily im for them just banning the threads (or not, i found them funny), but when thats all hes doing, and then challenging people, it starts to get excessive.


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 16, 2018)

Or maybe the mere discussing of which martial arts got you beaten or killed in self defense got him beaten and/or killed in self defense......

:O


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 16, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Or maybe the mere discussing of which martial arts got you beaten or killed in self defense got him beaten and/or killed in self defense......
> 
> :O


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 17, 2018)

I’ve been looking for reports of a guy getting killed while teaching how to dodge nerf gun bullets, but I haven’t found any.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 17, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I’ve been looking for reports of a guy getting killed while teaching how to dodge nerf gun bullets, but I haven’t found any.



I used to be a self defence instructor like you, until i took a nerf dart to the eye.

This is now the meme thread


----------



## 77Wolfpack (Aug 18, 2018)

Gotta watch out for those nerf darts.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 18, 2018)

Rat said:


> I used to be a self defence instructor like you, until i took a nerf dart to the eye.
> 
> This is now the meme thread


I’m not a MA instructor.  Due to the fact that I’m not smart enough to come up with nerf gun drills on my own, among other things.


----------



## TMA17 (Aug 20, 2018)

Guys, martial arts will get you killed in SD.  Don't practice anything you will be better off.  In fact studies have shown sitting on the couch like a fat slob is the best form of SD.


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 22, 2018)

Bjj has saved my life twice.

Thus, I'm going to thoroughly disagree with the banned poster's assessment.


----------



## pdg (Aug 22, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> Bjj has saved my life twice.



Mate, that's nothing


----------

